# Goodbye to the X



## nappy (Oct 11, 2011)

So I made the upgrade to the Rezound today. Man, I already going to miss the X. This phone is one of the strongest phones ever. Only reason I upgrade is I wanted 4G. (terrible 3g at work).

Thanks to all the Devs for supporting this phone! You guys make this phone a rock. liberty, cm7, cm9, and miui. it was nice having what felt like a different new phone any time I wanted.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Ya, my upgrade is available and when the phone I want launches, I'm leaving the X too. It will however survive as a phoneless device for my daughter to draw on and what not. It will live on.


----------



## nappy (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah I have a ttouchpad net box computers hooked to every TV and still the X was my main wireless device. I will probably keep it updated as a backup device.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

